# Cobbs Legion letter



## dixie (Feb 28, 2006)

OK guys the letter will be going out in the next 7-10 days, a LOT clearer set of rules, a few changes, nothing major and a signature page.  Make sure to sign it and return it to me  when you return the mailing. I'm going to have to have J.M. post the new rules on our website, so be patient about going there to read them. I don't have the computer knowledge to list them there.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Dixie...Are you about ready to go hit the water?


----------



## dixie (Mar 1, 2006)

yep shadow, just give me a call and we'll set up a trip to the lock and dam. The weathers getting bout right for them to start running up there.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dixie.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 1, 2006)

I want to be on the list if you have openings this year Steve -----  Eddy Moore


----------



## dixie (Mar 1, 2006)

Sure thing Eddie, PM me your addy and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 1, 2006)

PM sent  thanks


----------



## raghorn (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddy M. said:
			
		

> I want to be on the list if you have openings this year Steve ----- Eddy Moore


It's a lonnnnnnnng list... Hope I'm still on it too.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 5, 2006)

got it  Thanks checking my penny bank now/and selling some contender barrels I don't shoot much anymore   eddy


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 5, 2006)

Man, I did not realize all you nuts hunted with me.  I would have been wearing a full orange body suit the past decade.  

Heck, may just have to put a bell on my boots, too.


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2006)

You'd be surprised just how many woodyite's we have in the club dawg, some just "ghost" here   JT knows me well enough{ I hope} to know that I support Woody's and GON all I can.


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, steve... but you and I are the best looking ones, right?


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2006)

Nope, I'm married to the best looking one!!!


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 6, 2006)

That's right!  Remember, I thought she was your daughter.  

You better tell me your secret one day.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 6, 2006)

*Theres Always A Better Looking One*

Here's The Ghost Your Looking For And Might I Say The Best Looking:d


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 6, 2006)

*Cobbs Legion*

JUST KIDDING GUYS,  I'M PROBABLY THE UGLIEST. BUT I WILL HAVE TO SAY I WILL ALWAYS THINK I MARRIED THE BEST..  IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO KNOW HOW MANY COBBS LEGION MEMBERS USE THIS SITE. SENT YOU A PM DAWGLOVER73.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 10, 2006)

got my letter. thanks steve


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Letter*

Got it Steve, THANKS!

Nick


----------



## Brent (Mar 12, 2006)

Cobb's Legion? I think I've heard of that club .


----------



## raghorn (Apr 16, 2006)

got mine


----------

